# Schriftarten wiederherstellen



## Peter Klein (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Schriftarten von Windows wieder in den Original zustand zurückzu versetzen? Also den Ordner, so das nur noch die  Sxhriften drin sind, die Windows mitgibt?


Gruß

Peter


----------



## TanTe (25. Januar 2005)

Binn mir nicht 100% sicher aber soviel ich weiss sind die Systemschriftarten sowieso Schreibgeschuetzt. Also einfach alles Loeschen und wenn die aufforderung kommt "wollen sie die superschreibgeschuetzte systemdatei loechen?" NEIN Druecken. Mach vorher ein Backup Falls doch nicht jede Windoof Schrift den Schreibschutz hat.


----------

